# Server and desktop systems



## BlueCoder (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone have a source for desktop and server processors/motherboards sold per year for the past 10 years? Undoubtedly Intel they bailed on motherboards because of the decline of consumer desktop systems.

In the next 5 years I'm thinking the distinction between desktop and server processor will follow; changing to integrated and discrete or laptop and workstation/server.


----------

